# What can I do for salt water?



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Now that I have a spare 10 gallon tank, I was thinking about maybe doing a saltwater one. I have no experience in saltwater, but I really like the colors and look of the saltwater fish. 

So what would you put in a 10 gallon saltwater? What works well with the most vibrant colors?

Would 2 clownfish and an annename or 2 work well in there?

Also can I cycle the tank without salt, then add it later?


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't know about cycling without salt, but you could easily do a small school of 4 or 5 damsel fish which are colorful and are the easiest SW fish to care for as easy as SW gets that is *cough* Going with clown fish would need a 20 gallon In my opinion.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I suppose that you need the same type of damsel fish for them to school right? Clownfish don't seem very big, so I was kinda hoping I could have them.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Damsels are the worst candidate for a tank that small. I would suggest a bigger tank period.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Fishfirst, so you are suggesting that there are no good saltwater fish for a 10 gallon?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I decided I'm not going to do saltwater. I am going to use this aquarium to try and breed the GloFish with regular zebra danios.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm not saying that there aren't good saltwater fish for a 10 gallon as this would be wrong in a million different ways... however, without a great deal of planning and dedication, and luck, you like most people would most likely fail in keeping a saltwater tank that small. Better to keep 30 gallons or more.


----------



## CharlieShadow (Mar 17, 2021)

Fishfirst said:


> I'm not saying that there aren't good saltwater fish for a 10 gallon as this would be wrong in a million different ways... however, without a great deal of planning and dedication, and luck, you like most people would most likely fail in keeping a saltwater tank that small. Better to keep 30 gallons or more.


And with proper extremely sophisticated filtration. I had a 55 gallon marine aquarium for years with a protein skimmer us too bio wheel filters and did water changes once a week and still had water chemistry problems even keeping it stocked very lightly. I should have used RO water which is also important with the toxins in our water supply. It is work work work!


----------

